
Check Point Discovers Critical VBulletin 0-Day - rmdoss
http://blog.checkpoint.com/2015/11/05/check-point-discovers-critical-vbulletin-0-day/
======
rmdoss
If you are thinking on using vBulletin, that disclosure timeline should be a
big red flag to look at alternatives.

Note that exploits are happening in the wild already:
[https://blog.sucuri.net/2015/11/vbulletin-exploits-in-the-
wi...](https://blog.sucuri.net/2015/11/vbulletin-exploits-in-the-wild.html)

